# House rabbits?



## Echo24 (1 January 2014)

Sadly I lost my guinea pig at the age of 7 and I've been considering getting a house rabbit. I really like the mini lops and also lionheads but I don't know much about them! I read online that the larger breeds are more docile and while I have plenty of space, I don't want anything too big. Are rabbits difficult to train to be a house rabbit? I also have a pug who's pretty laid back but not sure how he'll cope with a rabbit! He was good with my guinea pig but I would certainly provide a cage for the rabbit for it's own space.

Also does anyone have any experience of rehoming rabbits?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Baloo25 (1 January 2014)

Hi, I have two house rabbits Lola and Bugs Bunny . They have a cage in the livingroom, its open most of the time. They are easy to litter train. Both my bunnies use the litter tray.

Affter my last rabbit died and Lola was left alone I adopted Bugs from pets at home, someone had left him there as they didn't want him anymore . They are great pets and very entertaining to watch, specially when they are running around leaping in thr air.

Just a warning though they will chew almost anything, you will need to bunny proff your room. Electric wires ect are not safe. Its always a good idea to get them spayed or neutered. Rabbits should not be kept alone as they are very social animals. I have a six month old lab puppy and she is fine with them.

Lola the lop is very lazy and not very active, however the smaller breeds can be very active. 

Hope this helps a little


----------



## Booboos (1 January 2014)

I've had house rabbits before and they can be great fun. House training has never been a problem, all of mine (3 over the years) were naturally very clean and picked up the idea of the litter tray very quickly.

As above they did chew absolutely everything, especially live electrical wires which is quite a nuissance and dangerous for them. 

My dogs were fine with the rabbits but they had low prey instincts and were introduced to them slowly. Chances are a pug would probably be OK with rabbits unless he has a tendency to chase anything that moves.

My first rabbit was also my most long lived one, he died at 10 years old when another rabbit got through to his area and killed him (rabbits do not always get along together so if you want two it might be an idea to get two that are used to each other). 

Many rescue centres rehome rabbits and some are dedicated to rabbits you shouldn't have a problem finding one in your area.

One note of caution: rabbits are not known for being cuddly. Many are independent to the point of being fierce with very strong back legs that give very painful kicks. Of course some rabbits are the exception and love nothing more than a hug and cuddle, but none of mine were like that!


----------



## Ptolemy (1 January 2014)

I used to.  They were great, but they did cost me a fortune in repairs (cables, furniture, skirting boards, door frames, literally anything... )  If you have anything valuable furniture wise I would advise against it or try to keep them confined to a particular area.

Neutering is highly recommended, both for temperament/health purposes, but also male rabbits are very good at spraying pee absolutely everywhere.  They will literally jump in the air, spin and pee.  Not pleasant indoors.  Their pee is very damaging, high sided litter boxes are a must imo.

Rabbits are great if you respect their boundaries.  Understand that they just don't feel safe being picked up (but will often come and sit on you if you sit on the floor).  I had 3 and they were wonderful little souls, they'd get so excited every time I came home and bounce around my feet.  However, my house consisted of half chewed ikea furniture because any thing else would have been wrecked, and despite my careful cable covering, they inevitably got into it eventually. Replacing cables became a serious pita.  I don't know what it is about cables that animals find so attractive... the worst is when they chew through adaptor cables.

I now have "garden rabbits".  They have free reign (with an open hutch ofc).  My garden is enclosed so it makes it easy.  I think it's better for all of us tbh.  They enjoy being outdoors and having grass available 24/7, I don't suffer from damaged furniture and they keep the grass short!


----------



## Vodkagirly (1 January 2014)

Rabbits are companion animals like horses, so please look at adopting a pair, if they are already bonded so much the better - I am having a nightmare bonding 2 at the moment. Rabbits united is a good site for advice but also has a lot of rabbits advertised looking for a home.


----------



## Echo24 (2 January 2014)

Thanks for all your replies! The plan would be to get a large indoor cage but when I'm home, the rabbit will have free range of the house but with my supervision!

I read online that you should be looking at a cage that's at least 5ft to 6ft long! How hard is it to have two house rabbits to look after? I had two guinea pigs but both had very different personalities. One was very timid and lacked confidence whilst the other one was very cuddly and confident. Had the confident one died, I would have had to get the timid one a friend, but it worked out the other way round. I handled my remaining guinea pig a lot and he seemed to cope fine and continued to popcorn up to the day he died.

Also, does anyone know if there is much difference in temperament between the bucks and does? I read online the does can be a bit bigger in size.

Thanks again!


----------



## Ptolemy (2 January 2014)

temperament is completely individual, like with most animals.

It is improved greatly by neutering.

One of my does was a right stroppy, moody little so and so before she was spayed!  I've also had a rescue doe who was a sweet as anything even before spaying (I spay/neuter regardless for health reasons)  My buck is the friendliest of the current two, although sometimes I think he's just coming up to me to let me know that he's the boss and to mark me as his property, just so that I don't forget.  Size wise, if size is a factor I'd be more concerned with choosing the right breed rather than buck/doe.


----------



## It's Me Megan (5 January 2014)

I have 3! The two does are neutered lops and my Netherland Dwarf buck is due to go in for the op in the next few weeks 

They're all friendly, well handled and will sit for ages on you lap although one prefers to sit up on your shoulder like a parrot! They are also house trained and use a litter tray plus one of them knows her name so will come over like a dog when you call her 

Forgot to say that one of the does was a rescue, she wasn't spayed when we got her and as a result also to spray and was aggressive towards people on occasion, since she was spayed she is totally different and doesn't smell or bite anymore.


----------



## Echo24 (8 January 2014)

That is so cute! My guinea pigs had lots of character, particularly when they started squeaking whenever they heard me opening the fridge! But if they had food and another piggie, they were pretty content. I've read online that rabbits need a lot of stimulation and sound a lot more intelligent!


----------



## Mynstrel (8 January 2014)

We've had a buck and currently have a doe, and while I love her to bits he was much more laid back to deal with and a lot more into humans than she is, she's much more aloof and skittish whereas he'd come looking for you to fuss him or kip on the rug in front of the telly all night (next to the dog).  

We find her moodier too and I'm trying to pluck up the courage to have her spayed and see if it sorts her out but I'm a bit of a wuss when it comes to operating on small animals so I've not got round to it yet.

Neither of them have been particularly destructive, but I do always keep plenty of boxes and chews around as toys, if she's chewing at something she shouldn't be she gets moved and given one of her things and she does seem to have learned what she can & can't have that way - but she is locked in her bedroom (dog cage with shelf to make more space) when we aren't about to keep an eye on her.

I think they're ace though, sort of a cross between a cat and a puppy, you get the cheek and playfulneess of a puppy but you don't have to worry about walking them when they grow up


----------



## MerrySherryRider (8 January 2014)

House rabbits are devils spawn. Naughty little blighters who chew through anything for fun. Wires, carpets, wall paper, door frames....
Some are cuddly but some are fiercely independent. Mine began living in the house but before they finished eating it, they went to live free range in the garden. They had a small shed and a bale of hay to sleep in and their favourite trick was coming into the house to sleep on the dogs beds.  
I had one that was like a dog and went for walks with a harness. When he was ill, he slept with one of my dogs who adored him.
 Have to say that guinea pigs are generally more friendly and cuddly, less likely to eat furniture and bite or kick.


----------



## Echo24 (8 January 2014)

I'm planning on converting a dog crate too with a little shelf Mynstrel, perhaps you could send me a picture of yours for ideas? 

That is my concern merrysherryrider about the destructiveness as my OH is very house proud. The rabbits would be supervised at all times when left to free range around the house and thankfully we have laminate but that's not to say the door frames or skirting boards are safe!


----------



## Mynstrel (9 January 2014)

Yes, I'm happy to show you what we've done - if I can work out how to do it!  Leave it with me


----------



## Mynstrel (9 January 2014)

I've added a picture of it into my profile, it's not the biggest cage you'll ever see but it is only a "bedroom" for madam, most of her time the door's open so's got the run of the kitchen.


----------

